# *~* The Aloe Vera Challenge *~*



## KurlyNinja (May 16, 2012)

I started a thread a few days ago about Aloe Vera Rinses. Which have been working AMAZINGLY for me, by the way. I know there are many people using aloe vera in different types of ways for there hair. So I decided to start an aloe vera challenge so people can reap the many benefits of aloe vera! 

Here are some articles and threads on aloe vera:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=619235
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=619235
m http://www.ehow.com/about_5493853_us...#ixzz1udvSMMdy
http://www.ehow.com/list_7210239_ben...#ixzz1udxQiFPe
http://www.whyaloevera.com/hair-loss.html

To join the challenge just thank the post and answer these questions.

*What type of Aloe Vera are you using?

How are you using Aloe Vera in your reggie?

How often do you plan on using aloe vera?*

It would also be nice to add a before picture (not required). Not necessarily as a length check but to see how your hair was before you started using aloe vera and then you can post a picture several months from now to see how your hair changes.

*Challengers:
*abcd09 
beautyintheyes 
BraunSugar
charmtreese 
chelleyrock 
ChocoKitty
Coilychi
DarkJoy
DominicanBrazilian82 
faithVA
Hairroots
HibiscusHoney
Jewell
leigh.hill
lilyofthenile 
lovestarr
Ltown 
Marino 
MonaRae 
MsDee14 
naturalagain2
Nix08
princesskaha
Ronnieaj
Shay72 
TraciChanel
virtuenow 
xomonaijax 
yynot http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=328559​


----------



## jessicarabbit (May 16, 2012)

Add me!
Im using Lilly of the Earth (or is it Valley?) Aloe Vera Juice and Gel 
I use the juice in my spritz along with water and oil daily, I use the gel in my whipped shea mix and i use this when i need an extra moisture boost. 
I use it everyday! 
I also plan to take it internally


----------



## virtuenow (May 17, 2012)

I use aloe vera juice as a moisture pre-poo http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=509482 and slather evco on top of that.  It boosts my deep conditioner and is the first step in my weekly routine to allow my hair to accept moisture.

I also use aloe vera gel mixed w/castor/jojoba oil as a moisturizer and and for twistouts and smoothing hair down


----------



## yynot (May 17, 2012)

I use Whole Leaf Aloe Vera Juice (the one from Whole Foods).  I use it 3 times a week, using in my DCs and in my spritz bottle along with EVCO and glycerin. Thinking I may need to start refrigerating my spritz bottle as I'm not sure if the type of AVJ I have requires refrigeration or not?  Anyone else make a point of refrigerating their AVJ??


----------



## soonergirl (May 17, 2012)

I use George's aloe 
I plan on spritzing daily with the aloe juice
I also plan on adding it to my rinses


----------



## Ltown (May 17, 2012)

i use aloe vera as a prepoo mixture i got from chcoro (wheat germ oil/aloevera gel coconut) i recently started doing a rinse/spritz with aloevera juice and evoo.


----------



## Nix08 (May 17, 2012)

What type of Aloe Vera are you using? For now just the liquid one from walmart and the Lily of the Valley Gel

How are you using Aloe Vera in your reggie? I use the gel on my scalp then mix it with SAA and apply to my dry hair before adding the rest of my DC concoction of conditioner, oils and agave.  I use this when I steam (which I do twice a week).
Starting yesterday I will use the liquid for a final rinse

How often do you plan on using aloe vera?  AVG twice a week and the liquid  (I'm not sure yet) at least 2 but knowing me probably more than that.  (I co wash 6 times a week and poo wash once).


ETA: My first Aloe rinse was fantastic.....it felt great, I swear I could have done without any leave in but I'm addicted to my leave in (I just used less).  In the morning my hair had an extra silkiness....I'm hooked  Thanks for the heads up and the thread tag @KurlyNinja  I was looking for something to take my hair regimen to another level and this is it


----------



## lilyofthenile (May 17, 2012)

Thanks for the tag 

What type of Aloe Vera are you using? *Gel and juice, juice is Holland and Barrett's branded and gel is Lily of the Desert.*

How are you using Aloe Vera in your reggie? *I'm using aloe vera gel on my scalp about twice a week. I'm using juice in form of a spritz onto my scalp and also as a rinse for my hair. 

* How often do you plan on using aloe vera? *About four times a week, maybe more.*


----------



## naturalagain2 (May 17, 2012)

Sure I'll join the challenge since i use Aloe Vera anyway

What type of Aloe Vera are you using? *Lily Of The Desert Aloe Vera Juice
*
How are you using Aloe Vera in your reggie? *Well I use it in my conditioner mix as a refresher/moisturizer/detangler & in my DC's. I will be in senegalese twist starting Sat. so I will be making my own braiding spray which will include 40% - 50% Aloe Vera Juice as well as using it to DC. I may add this to my cowashes as well* :scratchch...

How often do you plan on using aloe vera? *2 - 3x's a wk*


----------



## TraciChanel (May 17, 2012)

Thanks for the tag! I'm currently using Fruit of the Earth Aloe Vera juice. In the past, I've been adding it to my deep conditioners, and using after I take out my PS. But, since I'm in the challenge now, I'm going to increase my use to 3 times a week and spray on my hair between washes AND during DC'ing.  I'll post pics when I take out my PS - in about 3 weeks or less. Good luck to all the ladies in this challenge.


----------



## ladysaraii (May 17, 2012)

I'm in!

I started back using AvG on my scalp with my pre-poo.  Also, I inend to start drinking it again.

I need to look into a rinse and also into adding it back into my daily spritz


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (May 17, 2012)

I am using Lilly of the valley from whole foods
I mix it with water coconut oil and olive oil 
And spray once in the morning and once in the evening


----------



## TrueSugar (May 17, 2012)

What type of Aloe Vera are you using? I am using the juice.

How are you using Aloe Vera in your reggie?Like virtuenow, I am using it as a prepoo treatment with grapeseed oil and coconut oil.

How often do you plan on using aloe vera? I will do this at least once per week


----------



## KurlyNinja (May 17, 2012)

KumakoXsd
Ltown 
naturalagain2 
Nix08 
TraciChanel
virtuenow
yynot
lindsaywhat

Thanks ladies for joining the challenge! Please continue to post how you found different ways to use aloe vera for your hair and how its working for you! I dont know why there is not more about aloe vera on here. I believe aloe vera has changed my whole hair reggie around for the better.

Nix08

I'm really glad you enjoyed the liquid aloe vera rinse! I wish I would have known to do something like this while I was still relaxed. It probably would have changed my scalp as well as my hair for the better.


----------



## KurlyNinja (May 17, 2012)

I forgot to answer my own questions  I can be such a ditz sometimes.



> *What type of Aloe Vera are you using?*
> 
> I'm using George's brand distilled liquid aloe vera
> 
> ...


----------



## MsDee14 (May 17, 2012)

I'm in!!

To join the challenge just thank the post and answer these questions.

*What type of Aloe Vera are you using?*Fruit of the Earth Aloe Vera Juice. 
And I have an aloe vera plant. 

*How are you using Aloe Vera in your reggie?*I crack open the leaf from my Aloe Plant and apply the aloe to my edges.
I use an Aloe Vera mix to detangle which includes Glycerin, Safflower Oil, and water. 
I use an Aloe Vera mix to moisturize my hair which includes glycerin, safflower,vitamin e, rosemary and eucalyptus oil
I use the same moisturizing mix as a leave-in


*How often do you plan on using aloe vera?* 
Every single day


----------



## chelleyrock (May 17, 2012)

I'd like to join.

*What type of Aloe Vera are you using?* Lily of the Desert Aloe Vera Gel (or juice)
*
How are you using Aloe Vera in your reggie?* Mainly used for setting my braidouts.  I put it in a spray bottle with water, evoo, and a little bit of leave-in conditioner.  

*How often do you plan on using aloe vera?* Daily


----------



## Ronnieaj (May 17, 2012)

Well, you know I'm in !

*What type of Aloe Vera are you using?*  Lily of the Desert, or Trader Joe's, whichever I get to easier.

*How are you using Aloe Vera in your reggie?*  I use aloe vera juice in my acv rinse and in my daily spray.  Both are complicated mixes, but I use 10 oz of avj per 32 oz of daily spray, and 4 oz per 32 oz of my acv rinse (I use much less since the acv is a pH of 3).  

*How often do you plan on using aloe vera?*  Daily


----------



## ChocoKitty (May 17, 2012)

*What type of Aloe Vera are you using?*
Lilly of the Valley AVG (Inner Filet)
*How are you using Aloe Vera in your reggie?*
Sealing my hair prior to applying KCKT as a leave in for Wash n' Gos
*How often do you plan on using aloe vera?*
Minimum 1-2x a week


----------



## Shay72 (May 17, 2012)

*What type of Aloe Vera are you using?*
I am using Aloe Vera Juice.

*How are you using Aloe Vera in your reggie?*
I have a 50/50 aloe vera juice & distilled water mix that I use as a spritz on dry hair.
I make my own tea spritzes and I top them off with aloe vera juice.
I have a aloe vera juice & oil (type of oil depends on my mood) mix that I use as a spritz on dry hair. So I alternate this with the avj/dw mix. 
I used the aloe vera juice as a final rinse this past Sunday. I will alternate this with my acv rinses.

*How often do you plan on using aloe vera?*
I use it in some form 5-7 days a week


----------



## KurlyNinja (May 17, 2012)

Ladies, I have a question. Why are you using the type of aloe vera that you are using? Because it mixes well with other products? The price? The size?


----------



## SimJam (May 17, 2012)

yynot said:


> I use Whole Leaf Aloe Vera Juice (the one from Whole Foods).  I use it 3 times a week, using in my DCs and in my spritz bottle along with EVCO and glycerin. Thinking I may need to start refrigerating my spritz bottle as I'm not sure if the type of AVJ I have requires refrigeration or not?  *Anyone else make a point of refrigerating their AVJ*??



Yes I refrigerate my AVJ once its been opened and also my spritzes with AVJ



KurlyNinja said:


> Ladies, I have a question. Why are you using the type of aloe vera that you are using? Because it mixes well with other products? The price? The size?



I use which ever brand is in the health food store, usually Lily of the Desert.

I started using that brand really for the taste (or lack of it), then when I got into hair care I just continued using it.  I still drink it


----------



## SimJam (May 17, 2012)

*What type of Aloe Vera are you using?
*Lily of the Desert aloe vera juice*

How are you using Aloe Vera in your reggie?
*

spritz AVJ on my hair right after washing/conditioning before I put on my leave in

mix AVJ with a herb tea (marshmallow, nettle, burdockroot and rose hips) and use as a spritz before I moisturize mid week

use AVJ as part of my moegrow oil/herb mix (nettle, horsetail and lavender infused in oils)

* How often do you plan on using aloe vera?*
at least 2 times a week.


----------



## princesskaha (May 17, 2012)

yynot said:


> Thinking I may need to start refrigerating my spritz bottle as I'm not sure if the type of AVJ I have requires refrigeration or not? Anyone else make a point of refrigerating their AVJ??


 I started using avj this year and at first i wasnt refrigerating it but I read somewhere that it works better when kept in the fridge so i started doing what you said this week, as in putting my spray bottle in the fridge.not sure if it has made a difference yet but i guess we'll see...


----------



## princesskaha (May 17, 2012)

lindsaywhat said:


> Add me!
> Im using Lilly of the Earth (or is it Valley?) Aloe Vera Juice and Gel
> I use the juice in my spritz along with water and oil daily, I use the gel in my whipped shea mix and i use this when i need an extra moisture boost.
> I use it everyday!
> I also plan to take it internally


lol it's lily of the desert not earth..., anyways as to taking it internally, i tried that but i think it tastes disgusting to me but to each his own...they say its really good for you though so i dunno


----------



## DarkJoy (May 17, 2012)

KurlyNinja said:
			
		

> To join the challenge just thank the post and answer these questions.
> 
> What type of Aloe Vera are you using?
> 
> ...



What great timing! I just started adding it to my concoctions a cpl weeks ago and my hair seems happy.

-right now I'm using the aloe gel
-I put the gel I'm my home made flax seed gel mix and used it in my tea spritzes. Thinking I might add the gel to my weekly dc as well.
-I use the spray and gel almost every other day. When I need to retwist ffor twist outs.

Hopefully this will help me retain more to reach my personal goal this year of sl.

Thanks for this challenge!


----------



## leigh.hill (May 17, 2012)

*What type of Aloe Vera are you using? *The Juice!I got it from Trader Joe's.
* 
How are you using Aloe Vera in your reggie? *To start, I plan to use it to rinse out my co-wash conditioner. 
* 
How often do you plan on using aloe vera?* After co-washing, 2 to 3 times a week.


----------



## DarkJoy (May 17, 2012)

KurlyNinja said:
			
		

> Ladies, I have a question. Why are you using the type of aloe vera that you are using? Because it mixes well with other products? The price? The size?



It chose the gel cuz it was on sale. Lol. 

Don't think I want to try the juice just yet. The gel melts right into my tea spritz when its warm so its not a problem.


----------



## jessicarabbit (May 17, 2012)

princesskaha i knew it was something along those lines lol. yes its very good for u too, i just pour some in my smoothies, cant taste it.


----------



## jessicarabbit (May 17, 2012)

A few days ago, i did a mid-week mini dc with aloe vera juice and a baggy on my head for a few hours. when i rinsed it out, lemme tell yall, i felt llike i had the perfect balance of moissture/protein in my hair. no breakage or strands coming out AT ALL, nor was my hair gummy.  This will be a staple in my regimen, (especially when i get bored and feel like doing something to my hair lol)


----------



## Jewell (May 17, 2012)

I'd love to join this challenge.

-I've used AV gel on my relaxed hair years ago in place of gel, and I got soft, silky, controlled hair.  No frizz or dryness. This time since I've got a very thick head of natural hair, I will use AV gel mixed with a lil EcoStyler for control of the notorious halo of frizz on my edges, and maybe mixed with hair butter in twists.

I'll use the av juice for rinsing after washes and cw's, and as a moisture spray in place of my current glycerin/cond/water mix.

I hope to achieve less frizz, more lengthened curls (less shrinkage), and more moisture retention. I will also use av gel on my skin after showers. I'll be drinking the juice for it's health benefits.


----------



## Nix08 (May 17, 2012)

Ok just did my second aloe rinse I love co washing and I almost didn't cowash today because my hair felt THAT good from yesterdays aloe rinse


----------



## youwillrise (May 17, 2012)

i will be joining.  : )

i did something a little interesting last week for my wash day. 

i needed to detangle really badly because my hair was a messsssss and tangled up a storm, so what i did was bust out my trusty aloe vera juice (because it does a great job of helping me detangle)  sprayed that on my hair, then added conditioner, then topped it with this crazy butter/oil mixture i have and did a dc session with that.

my hair felt magical...and it's felt magical since.  i think it was all the components together.  

i use aloe vera juice anyway (especially when i need detangling help) ...but i had never tried it in that way. i will try it again for this week's wash and see how it works.


----------



## princesskaha (May 18, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> Ok just did my second aloe rinse I love co washing and I almost didn't cowash today because my hair felt THAT good from yesterdays aloe rinse


aloe rinse? could you describe what you do for that please?


----------



## Ltown (May 18, 2012)

i will use my spritz 3x a week mix with aloevera juice, and herbal/ayurveda tea (hibiscus, brahmi,maka,horsetail,malva,fengreek).


----------



## Nix08 (May 18, 2012)

princesskaha The OP started another thread which prompted this one that got me hook line and sinker  I keep my aloe juice in the fridge so before I go and do my hair I pour out about 4 ounces of the juice and once I'm done washing/cowashing my hair I squeeze out the excess water then pour the aloe juice over my head.  I then massage it in, squeeze out the excess, towel dry and carry on with my leave in.....it's amazing, you really have to try it  I believe OP noted how it leaves your hair moisturized longer which I will agree completely that it does.  I've used aloe for it's other great properties but didn't think to try rinsing....again many thanks to OP


----------



## Nix08 (May 18, 2012)

@Ltown do you make that tea (with the aloe) and keep it in the fridge?

@*KurlyNinja* I used the gel because it's easier to work with.


----------



## Shay72 (May 18, 2012)

^^I keep my aloe vera juice and the spritzes I make with it in the fridge. I know a few people have asked.


----------



## MsDee14 (May 18, 2012)

KurlyNinja said:


> Ladies, I have a question. Why are you using the type of aloe vera that you are using? Because it mixes well with other products? The price? The size?


 
I use Fruit of the Earth because of the price/ size and it's easily accessable at Walmart. 1 Gallon typically lasts me 6-8 months.


----------



## aa9746 (May 18, 2012)

Add me, I already use it daily on my face as a moisturizer.


----------



## youwillrise (May 18, 2012)

I will also be using aloe vera as the "liquid" portion of the LOC moisture method at times.  Right now I'm using lily of the desert valley whatever it is lol...but when I finish this, I'm gonna try george's brand.


----------



## Ltown (May 18, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> @Ltown do you make that tea (with the aloe) and keep it in the fridge?
> 
> @*KurlyNinja* I used the gel because it's easier to work with.



Nix08, no i brew the tea, let it cool and mix it with the juic just enough for a spray bottle.


----------



## Hairroots (May 18, 2012)

I'm in.
I use lily of the desert

I put it in my leave in conditioner with castor oil and jojoba oil for my braidouts.

I also drink it.

I plan on using it long term.


----------



## Hairroots (May 18, 2012)

I'm in. 

I use lily of the desert. 

I put aloe Vera juice in my leave in conditioner along with castor oil and jojoba oil for my braidouts. 

I also drink it. 

I plan on using it long term.


----------



## ladysaraii (May 18, 2012)

Ltown said:


> i will use my spritz 3x a week mix with aloevera juice, and herbal/ayurveda tea (hibiscus, brahmi,maka,horsetail,malva,fengreek).




Ltown

What does this do?  Is it just for general moisture?


----------



## Ltown (May 18, 2012)

ladysaraii said:


> Ltown
> 
> What does this do?  Is it just for general moisture?



ladySarail, herbal teas are great internal and external some moisturize, stimulate growth, decrease dandruff etc.. i started last year to reduce shedding with black tea, then found so many other articles i make it routine to use some teas.  Vendors are now catching on and selling teas spritz forgot to post link

http://www.curlynikki.com/2009/09/herbal-hair-rinses.html


----------



## KurlyNinja (May 18, 2012)

I went swimming today and spritz my hair with aloe vera and sealed with castor oil before I went swimming. I also did another aloe rinse after I clarified my hair. My hair feels soft! Usually it takes a few days to get my hair back to normal after I swim.

I'm thinking about starting to take aloe vera internally as well. What benefits have you ladies seen from drinking aloe vera???


----------



## lilyofthenile (May 18, 2012)

Used aloe vera gel on my itchy scalp today before bed time. 

I used aloe vera juice in my teas, I feel like it cleanses me lol


----------



## Nix08 (May 18, 2012)

Ltown I saw a package of "dread tea" at the bss today(it is marketed to those with dreadlocks)...of course I picked it up. If I can incorporate this in my regimen I plan to get the real stuff. Tonight I'm trying the catnip, spearmint and rosemary blend.  I plan to do an aloe rinse later....I'm not sure where the tea is going to get to present itself.......


----------



## Ltown (May 18, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> Ltown I saw a package of "dread tea" at the bss today(it is marketed to those with dreadlocks)...of course I picked it up. If I can incorporate this in my regimen I plan to get the real stuff. Tonight I'm trying the catnip, spearmint and rosemary blend.  I plan to do an aloe rinse later....I'm not sure where the tea is going to get to present itself.......



Nix08, use a little and try not to mix too many at first until you get use to it or find what benefits you want.  Look up the different teas brand so you know which tea is best for you.  I use nettle, saw palmetto, horsetail are great internally too.  Hairveda, claudia and many others are using teas now.


----------



## Hairroots (May 18, 2012)

I'm doing a overnight DC with aloe vera juice and porosity control corrector & conditioner based with castor oil. sleeping with a plastic shower cap under my satin wrap. Rinse in the morning!


----------



## Hairroots (May 18, 2012)

KurlyNinja said:


> I went swimming today and spritz my hair with aloe vera and sealed with castor oil before I went swimming. I also did another aloe rinse after I clarified my hair. My hair feels soft! Usually it takes a few days to get my hair back to normal after I swim.
> 
> I'm thinking about starting to take aloe vera internally as well. What benefits have you ladies seen from drinking aloe vera???


 


Drinking aloe vera can be used to detox. It's also great for the digestive system. I think it also has a refreshing taste and it does a body good as well as your hair growth. Hope this helps.


----------



## Nix08 (May 19, 2012)

Planning an aloe rinse tonight....


----------



## youwillrise (May 19, 2012)

i realized that most of the products i use have aloe vera in them.  ha.  i didnt choose them for that consciously/on purpose, but since this challenge has been introduced...ive noticed it.


----------



## jessicarabbit (May 19, 2012)

used my aloe spritz today, also drank it in my green smoothie


----------



## Nix08 (May 19, 2012)

Didn't do my rinse....I forgot to get the aloe out of the fridge


----------



## Ltown (May 20, 2012)

Today i'm doing chicoro prepoo mix of aloevera/wg, after all of the dc i'm fianl rinse with aloevera/herbal tea mix.


----------



## yynot (May 20, 2012)

Did a DC on dry hair with AOWC mixed with AVJ and WG oil overnight with satin cap on. Woke up sat under dryer for a little heat for 15 mins.  Did a final rinse of AVJ/distilled water and my hair felt incredibly moisturized.  My scalp also feels great.  I think my hair really appreciates a low pH.  Detangling wasn't a breeze, but Ive had much worse episodes.  Also a definite decrease in hairs loss.  Just starting in my hair journey and trying to get my Reggie and products down pat. So confused, but dont think i will ever stray from AVJ.  

BTW...haven't tried the AOHSR, but I really like the AOWC.


----------



## yynot (May 20, 2012)

yynot said:
			
		

> Did a DC on dry hair with AOWC mixed with AVJ and WG oil overnight with satin cap on. Woke up sat under dryer for a little heat for 15 mins.  Did a final rinse of AVJ/distilled water and my hair felt incredibly moisturized.  My scalp also feels great.  I think my hair really appreciates a low pH.  Detangling wasn't a breeze, but Ive had much worse episodes.  Also a definite decrease in hairs loss.  Just starting in my hair journey and trying to get my Reggie and products down pat. So confused, but dont think i will ever stray from AVJ.
> 
> BTW...haven't tried the AOHSR, but I really like the AOWC.



ETA...think I will try the George's brand AVJ, especially since I didn't refrigerate my Whole Foods brand I'm not sure I'm gaining all of the benefits?? *shrugs*


----------



## yynot (May 20, 2012)

yynot said:
			
		

> Did a DC on dry hair with AOWC mixed with AVJ and WG oil overnight with satin cap on. Woke up sat under dryer for a little heat for 15 mins.  Did a final rinse of AVJ/distilled water and my hair felt incredibly moisturized.  My scalp also feels great.  I think my hair really appreciates a low pH.  Detangling wasn't a breeze, but Ive had much worse episodes.  Also a definite decrease in hairs loss.  Just starting in my hair journey and trying to get my Reggie and products down pat. So confused, but dont think i will ever stray from AVJ.
> 
> BTW...haven't tried the AOHSR, but I really like the AOWC.


----------



## ladysaraii (May 20, 2012)

I rubbed AVG on my scalp last night while prepooing.  And today I'm going to try a mix of AVJ and distilled water as a final rinse.


----------



## nickmack (May 20, 2012)

I've been away for a minute! Thanks for the tag KurlyNinja

*What type of Aloe Vera are you using?*
I'm using Aloe Vera Juice (I need to go check the brand - will update when I go back downstairs!)

*How are you using Aloe Vera in your reggie?*
I add it to a bottle of water and spritz my hair a couple of times a day. Right now I'm in cornrow extensions and it's keeping my scalp VERY happy! I also experimented with AVJ + water + ACV and I didn't notice a difference, but I'll try it for another week or two and see if I notice anything.

*How often do you plan on using aloe vera?*
Every single day! LOL...twice, or more a day...


----------



## lilyofthenile (May 20, 2012)

Will be using AVG on my scalp tonight.


----------



## youwillrise (May 20, 2012)

sprayed my hair with a mixture of shea moisture hold & shine moisture mist, aloe vera juice, castor oil, shea moisture curl & style milk.  shook it up and sprayed it on.


----------



## xomonaijax (May 21, 2012)

What type of Aloe Vera are you using?

Lily of The Desert Whole Leaf

How are you using Aloe Vera in your reggie?

-prepoo
-clay mix
-leave in 


How often do you plan on using aloe vera?

Weekly -twice a week.


----------



## Nix08 (May 21, 2012)

I remembered my aloe today and did an aloe rinse after my cowash.


----------



## KurlyNinja (May 21, 2012)

Spritzed my hair with aloe Vera and rosewater today. My hair and scalp are in LOVE with this stuff. Ive actually gained an inch this past month which is how long I've been doing the rinses. Keeping this in my reggie for good.


----------



## Hairroots (May 21, 2012)

yynot said:


> I use Whole Leaf Aloe Vera Juice (the one from Whole Foods). I use it 3 times a week, using in my DCs and in my spritz bottle along with EVCO and glycerin. Thinking I may need to start refrigerating my spritz bottle as I'm not sure if the type of AVJ I have requires refrigeration or not? Anyone else make a point of refrigerating their AVJ??


 Hello yynot, yes you should refrigerate your aloe vera juice. That keeps it fresh. It's perishable. I love the cold tingle on my scalp straight from the frig .


----------



## Hairroots (May 22, 2012)

First i DC overnight. Then in the morning after i rinsed I shampooed. Then i made a aloe vera gel and olive oil conditioner. I felt like i had to shampoo because i hadn't shampooed in 2 weeks. I mixed 1/4 aloe vera gel and olive oil. I added a few drops of Lavender essential oil for fragrance. I worked it into my scalp and let it sit for about 10 mins. It left my hair feeling very soft and manageable and easy to detangle. I air dried and styled for braidouts. I left my braids in from Saturday until Monday morning for more defined braids. Here's the results. My roots are happy


----------



## jayjaycurlz (May 22, 2012)

What's the benefit of AVG on the scalp?


----------



## Ltown (May 22, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> I remembered my aloe today and did an aloe rinse after my cowash.





KurlyNinja said:


> Spritzed my hair with aloe Vera and rosewater today. My hair and scalp are in LOVE with this stuff. Ive actually gained an inch this past month which is how long I've been doing the rinses. Keeping this in my reggie for good.



Nix08, KurlyNinja, do you leave your spritz out? i know aloevera suppose to be refrig but it hard to do that if you spritz alot.

I spritz yesterday and this morning.


----------



## abcd09 (May 22, 2012)

KurlyNinja said:


> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=619235
> To join the challenge just thank the post and answer these questions.
> 
> *What type of Aloe Vera are you using? Lily of the Desert Juice
> ...


----------



## Nix08 (May 22, 2012)

Ltown I leave mine in the fridge...and it sucks because I've been forgetting
When I first started my journey I used AVJ as my leave in and I would pour out about enough for the weeks use...I think I may try that again....


----------



## KurlyNinja (May 22, 2012)

Ltown I use Georges brand partially distilled 100% aloe Vera. It doesn't need to be refrigerated. That's why I don't even think I want to try the juice. Its easier to store this and I can still get all tue benefits from it.


----------



## Hairroots (May 22, 2012)

Hi JayJaycurlz. AVG can be used as a moisturizing conditioner for the scalp. It helps prevent itching and dandruff to the scalp. Hope this bit of info helps!


----------



## *Frisky* (May 22, 2012)

Wow this is so interesting! I think I want to join! This is ironic because I almost added some aloe vera juice to my spray bottle this morning to refresh my wash and go but was too lazy hahaha...I think I am going to start off doing the rinses after I cowash to see how I like it. I can't remember the brand name of the bottle that I have but I am going to have to get a bigger bottle real soon. Thanks for the information KurlyNinja.


----------



## Ronnieaj (May 22, 2012)

I've been doing my avj spritz daily, and also as the L of the LOC method.

Since I make 32oz of spritz at a time, I actually use a preservative in it (I won't mention what it contains, the awful para--- ).


----------



## SummerSolstice (May 22, 2012)

I LOVE THIS THREAD!!!!!


----------



## Ltown (May 22, 2012)

KurlyNinja said:


> Ltown I use Georges brand partially distilled 100% aloe Vera. It doesn't need to be refrigerated. That's why I don't even think I want to try the juice. Its easier to store this and I can still get all tue benefits from it.



KurlyNinja i have some of that too but was saving it for internal drink.  But after i finsh using lily i'll use that solely for hair too.


----------



## naturalagain2 (May 25, 2012)

This morning I went on and made my braid spray (I was being lazy using African Braid Spray) but it's sticky and I think it makes my scalp itch. So I went on and made my braiding spray I mixed Water/DB Daily Leave In Pumpkin Spice/*Aloe Vera Juice*/Grapeseed Oil/Peppermint Oil/Tea Tree Oil. My scalp and braids feel so much better and softer.
I know the Aloe Vera Juice should keep my hair moisturized.


----------



## KurlyNinja (May 25, 2012)

SummerSolstice

Thanks! I know your all about eating clean. Do you know the benefits for drinking aloe Vera? And if so can you tell us?


----------



## Ltown (May 25, 2012)

KurlyNinja, There is so much out on the net about aloevera internally and externally.  Its great for the digestive system here is just one lunk of resource.

http://www.herbwisdom.com/herb-aloe-vera.html


----------



## beautyintheyes (May 25, 2012)

Hairroots said:
			
		

> First i DC overnight. Then in the morning after i rinsed I shampooed. Then i made a aloe vera gel and olive oil conditioner. I felt like i had to shampoo because i hadn't shampooed in 2 weeks. I mixed 1/4 aloe vera gel and olive oil. I added a few drops of Lavender essential oil for fragrance. I worked it into my scalp and let it sit for about 10 mins. It left my hair feeling very soft and manageable and easy to detangle. I air dried and styled for braidouts. I left my braids in from Saturday until Monday morning for more defined braids. Here's the results. My roots are happy



How did u make the gel?


----------



## Hairroots (May 26, 2012)

beautyintheyes i bought the pure aloe vera gel from CVS. It's over with the sun screens. Hope this helps. I loved the results .


----------



## Hairroots (May 26, 2012)

I will be doing a aloe vera rinse in the morning after my  overnight DCing with TRESemme' Luxurious Moisture Conditioner blended with Sesame Oil. Covered with a plastic cap. I can't wait to feel the coolness on my scalp.


----------



## jessicarabbit (May 26, 2012)

Checking in! still using my spritz but I need to purchase more AVJ for my smoothies.


----------



## Nix08 (May 26, 2012)

Did an aloe rinse ladt night  I need to buy more, I only have enough for one more rinse.


----------



## youwillrise (May 26, 2012)

just LOC moisturized my hair

used - my spray mix, which has shea moisture hold & shine moisture mist, aloe vera juice, water, shea moisture curl & style milk & castor oil as the "liquid"

used - my organic-creations conditioner as the "cream" -aloe vera juice is the first ingredient in this conditioner.  i use it as a moisturizer and not a conditioner...even though it's labeled as a conditioner base


----------



## divachyk (May 27, 2012)

virtuenow said:


> I use aloe vera juice as a moisture pre-poo http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=509482 and slather evco on top of that.  It boosts my deep conditioner and is the first step in my weekly routine to allow my hair to accept moisture.
> 
> I also use aloe vera gel mixed w/castor/jojoba oil as a moisturizer and and for twistouts and smoothing hair down


virtuenow, have you tried the aloe rinse on your low porosity hair? I'm curious to how your hair responded to it since I too have low porosity. I've used the aloe pre-poo but I don't recall the results since I used it sometime ago.


----------



## virtuenow (May 27, 2012)

divachyk no I haven't tried aloe vera rinses yet.  To be clear, I'm still not sure if I'm low or high porosity.  Both threads diagnosed me as low, but I have characteristics of both.  Aloe vera, weekly light protein (GPB), and oil rinses (castor oil) have been instrumental in helping my hair to accept moisture; whereas it used to reject it and just sit on my hair.  I'm not comfortable using any rinses after I had my fiasco w/acv rinses severely drying my hair out; but the pre poo is awesome.


----------



## lovestarr (May 27, 2012)

I would love to join this challenge! I have some leftover aloe juice and aloe gel in my fridge that I purchased and only used a few times before my last BC in April.

What type of Aloe Vera are you using? I am using Lily of the Desert juice and gel

How are you using Aloe Vera in your reggie? I will be using the juice in my rinses and hair spritz and will be using the gel in my DCs

How often do you plan on using aloe vera? At least 3 times a week


----------



## lovestarr (May 27, 2012)

Today is DC day so after my DC I massaged some AVG on my scalp followed by Infusium 23 leave in.  My starting TWA pic attached!


----------



## Shay72 (May 28, 2012)

Did an avj rinse. Hair is airdrying now. Probably will need some more avj by mid to late June. Will probably pick up some avg at that time too.


----------



## Ltown (May 28, 2012)

I did an aloevera/tea rinse today.


----------



## Hairroots (May 28, 2012)

I purchased a gallon of Aloe Vera Juice today at Trader Joe's for $7.00 bucks. I'm good to go for minute


----------



## jessicarabbit (May 28, 2012)

Hairroots say whaatttt??? great find!


----------



## KurlyNinja (May 28, 2012)

Running low on aloe Vera for my rinses. Im going to be running around like a madwomen soon. Aloe Vera is not only changing my hair but fighting off my acne. I NEED this to always be in my cabinet.


----------



## Nix08 (May 28, 2012)

Just bought a big ole bottle of avj from walmart, I'm happy


----------



## lovestarr (May 28, 2012)

Mixed some AVJ with ayurvedic powders and sitting with paste in for 1 hour.  Will wash out and then DC with AVG, AOHSR, MT, and peppermint EO


----------



## Nix08 (May 28, 2012)

Did an aloe rinse tonight...it always feels so good.


----------



## jessicarabbit (May 28, 2012)

KurlyNinja said:


> Running low on aloe Vera for my rinses. Im going to be running around like a madwomen soon. Aloe Vera is not only changing my hair but fighting off my acne. I NEED this to always be in my cabinet.


 
KurlyNinja fighting off acne? how so?


----------



## Shay72 (May 28, 2012)

Spritzed my hair with my avj/distilled water mix.


----------



## KurlyNinja (May 29, 2012)

lindsaywhat said:


> @KurlyNinja fighting off acne? how so?


 
lindsaywhat

Ever since I started the rinses I've noticed a difference in my face. My pours where smaller and I had a glow to my face. So I started misting my face with it every morning and night after I wash my face. Every morning I woke up there were less bumps on my face. My skin is starting to become a smooth complexion. I even had a glow to my face. And nothing else in my skin regimen has changed besides the aloe Vera. Im convinced that aloe Vera is a holy grail product for almost everything. Another reason why I'm about to start drinking it daily.


----------



## jessicarabbit (May 29, 2012)

KurlyNinja thats amazing! Thanks for the tips


----------



## lilyofthenile (May 29, 2012)

Applied AVG on my scalp this morning


----------



## Jewell (May 30, 2012)

Going to pick up some AVJ and AVG to use on my hair and skin. Will be drinking the juice as well as coconut juice for the great health benefits. 

I'd love to find an aloe vera supplement to take since TSA is funny about liquids in luggage and carry-ons (not allowed). A supplement in a softgel or gummie vitamin form would be great for on-the-go use and travel.

And if it works for acne or breakouts, see I will need it like I need water and air for those occasional breakouts and flare-ups related to pregnancy.


----------



## Ltown (May 30, 2012)

Spritizing hair everyday with aloevera and oil mixs.


----------



## Coilychi (May 30, 2012)

I am constantly recommending aloe vera and castor oil mix for fighting dryness, frizz and breakage. It works wonders for my hair.


----------



## Coilychi (May 30, 2012)

What type of Aloe Vera are you using? Mainly the gel. 

How are you using Aloe Vera in your reggie? As a leave-in mixed with castor oil straight after any wash. 

How often do you plan on using aloe vera? 2-3 times a week after every time I wash my hair


----------



## MsDee14 (May 30, 2012)

My current spritz is Aloe Vera Juice, Glycerin, Water, Coconut oil and a few drops of Rosemar, Tea Trea and Eucalyptus Oil. 
I keep it in the fridge since I love the cool feeling of the spritz on my scalp after a hot day.


----------



## ladysaraii (May 30, 2012)

This weekend, I revisited Chicoro's moisture drenched pre-poo and this time use AVJ, instead of the gel I normally use.

What a difference!  The juice was a bit messier to apply, but I really felt it did a better job than mixing with gel.  i think that if I put it in a spray bottle to apply, that might simplify matters.  I'll do it again this week.

And I am continuing with the AVJ/distilled water final mix.  

Speaking of which I need to buy some more juice today


----------



## lovestarr (May 30, 2012)

ladysaraii said:
			
		

> This weekend, I revisited Chicoro's moisture drenched pre-poo and this time use AVJ, instead of the gel I normally use.
> 
> What a difference!  The juice was a bit messier to apply, but I really felt it did a better job than mixing with gel.  i think that if I put it in a spray bottle to apply, that might simplify matters.  I'll do it again this week.
> 
> ...



Hi! I was thinking of doing my final rinses with avj and rose water. Can u please post chicoro's prepoo recipe?? I remember seeing it in a thread one time but I can't seem to locate it


----------



## ladysaraii (May 30, 2012)

lovestarr said:


> Hi! I was thinking of doing my final rinses with avj and rose water. Can u please post chicoro's prepoo recipe?? I remember seeing it in a thread one time but I can't seem to locate it



http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=509482


----------



## lovestarr (May 30, 2012)

ladysaraii said:
			
		

> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=509482



Thanks for the link!


----------



## lilyofthenile (May 30, 2012)

Added the gel to my scalp to calm down my scalps dryness and itchiness.


----------



## charmtreese (May 30, 2012)

First off Thank You KurlyNinja for reminding about Aloe Vera!

Tonight I did a rinse and WOW! This was my first time using it on my natural hair and I am siked! I've tried Aloe Vera on my relaxed hair with not much success, but it's a winner so for with my natural tresses.  Now if it air dries nice, I'm gonna be ecstatic.



What type of Aloe Vera are you using?  I used the gel in the brown bottle,  but I want to try the juice.

How are you using Aloe Vera in your reggie? As a rinse after my co-washes, and I would like to try the liquid as a spray moisturizer.

How often do you plan on using aloe vera? After every co-wash (twice a week), as a moisturizer (every other day)


----------



## lovestarr (May 31, 2012)

Sitting with a paste in my hair of ayur powders mixed with AVJ.  After my DC I will do an AVJ rinse


----------



## lovestarr (May 31, 2012)

Instead of doing an AVJ rinse I made chicory's leave in mix since I already had all the ingredients.  Added 5 drops of rosemary eo and some grapefruit eo for scent.  I will be using this as my only leave in for 1 month and see how it goes


----------



## yynot (Jun 3, 2012)

Checking in....made a leave in spritz with distilled water, AVJ and a little Giovanni Direct Leave In. Usually do a rinse of AVJ with distilled water and pour over my hair in the shower as final rinse, but the AVJ is soooo cold!

I also did the Chicoros moistured drenched prepoo and my hair really loved it.  It felt so moisturized.  Mixed the AVJ with Grapeseed and wheat germ oil and then covered with coconut oil.  May revise my method of application as this was a little to messy. 

My hair still dries hard and....well...dry...even after all this TLC.  Have to figure out a remedy for that.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 3, 2012)

Checkin still spritizing with aloevera and oil mixs.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 3, 2012)

lovestarr said:


> Instead of doing an AVJ rinse I made chicory's leave in mix since I already had all the ingredients.  Added 5 drops of rosemary eo and some grapefruit eo for scent.  I will be using this as my only leave in for 1 month and see how it goes





yynot said:


> Checking in....made a leave in spritz with distilled water, AVJ and a little Giovanni Direct Leave In. Usually do a rinse of AVJ with distilled water and pour over my hair in the shower as final rinse, but the AVJ is soooo cold!
> 
> I also did the Chicoros moistured drenched prepoo and my hair really loved it.  It felt so moisturized.  Mixed the AVJ with Grapeseed and wheat germ oil and then covered with coconut oil.  May revise my method of application as this was a little to messy.
> 
> My hair still dries hard and....well...dry...even after all this TLC.  Have to figure out a remedy for that.


Ladies, do you poo after chicoro mix? I have been using this mix for so time and wgo solidfy so much i have to use poo to get it out.


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jun 3, 2012)

Ran out of aloe Vera  Waiting on my vitacost shipment to get here now. Hopefully it will be in by tomorrow.


----------



## lovestarr (Jun 3, 2012)

DCing now and will apply massage scalp with AVG then apply my leave-in aloe mix


----------



## lovestarr (Jun 3, 2012)

Ltown said:


> Ladies, do you poo after chicoro mix? I have been using this mix for so time and wgo solidfy so much i have to use poo to get it out.



Well the mix that I posted by Chicoro is supposed to be a leave-in mix so no i do not rinse it out at all. She has a prepoo and a leave-in. Mine doesn't solidify at all bc the mix only calls for 1-2 tablespoons of oil. You might be using too much WGO in ur mix which is why you have to poo to get it out. 

Her prepoo also calls for 1-2 tablespoons of oil and the follow up with the coconut oil should be melted first so it shouldn't solidify. Hope this helps!


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 3, 2012)

Avg in scalp and on lengths of my dry hair. Will do an aloe rinse after I cowash.


----------



## Hairroots (Jun 3, 2012)

I did my Coconut cream DCing and rinsed with Aloe Vera Juice.


----------



## SimJam (Jun 3, 2012)

been spritzing with AVJ after each wash


----------



## lilyofthenile (Jun 3, 2012)

Will apply AVG to my scalp.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 4, 2012)

Did a final rinse yesterday with aloe vera juice. Also moisturized before I went to bed starting with my avj/distilled water mix.


----------



## jessicarabbit (Jun 4, 2012)

Checking in. Been spritzing my hair daily with an avj/tea/tea/water/leave in mix. Also adding 2 oz in my green smoothies.


----------



## lovestarr (Jun 4, 2012)

lindsaywhat said:
			
		

> Checking in. Been spritzing my hair daily with an avj/tea/tea/water/leave in mix. Also adding 2 oz in my green smoothies.



That is a great idea of adding to your smoothies! I'm actually making smoothies today and I will def try this!


----------



## lovestarr (Jun 4, 2012)

Spritzed with my daily aloe spritz. Still planning on doing the daily


----------



## jessicarabbit (Jun 4, 2012)

lovestarr yep you cant taste it either! just make sure not to put too much or itll overpower everything else


----------



## Hairroots (Jun 5, 2012)

Spritz with aloe Vera juice moisturized with As I Am Doublebutter and sealed with coconut oil before putting in my braidouts.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jun 5, 2012)

lindsaywhat said:


> Checking in. Been spritzing my hair daily with an avj/tea/tea/water/leave in mix. Also adding 2 oz in my green smoothies.



Ohh that's a great idea! I may try that!

I've still been using my homemade moisturizing mix. My hair feels so soft and scalp feels good as well.


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 5, 2012)

Used avg in my Dry DC today then did an aloe rinse after my cowash


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jun 6, 2012)

Got off work and my aloe vera was sitting in my package on my doorstep!!! Aloe Vera Rinse Tonight!


----------



## Coilychi (Jun 6, 2012)

Does anyone buy aloe Vera in gallons? How do you store it? Do you go for those not requiring refrigeration?


----------



## abcd09 (Jun 6, 2012)

AVJ in my prepoo and Dc. Love it still.


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jun 6, 2012)

Coilychi said:


> Does anyone buy aloe Vera in gallons? How do you store it? Do you go for those not requiring refrigeration?


@Coilychi

I use Georges brand aloe which doesn't need refrigeration. I buy it by the gallons.


ETA: I saw somebody here put on a baggy after putting aloe Vera on their hair. I did an aloe rinse and put a baggy on. Hoping this works almost like a DC treatment.


----------



## jessicarabbit (Jun 6, 2012)

Checking in, GHE'd overnight with Ake vera juice, Hair came out soft and moisturized


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jun 6, 2012)

lindsaywhat

I'm on the same boat with you. Doing a GHE with aloe vera. Hope I get some luscious results like you did


----------



## *Frisky* (Jun 6, 2012)

I have been using my aloe vera juice spritz pretty much daily for the past week or so. My hair feels soft and not dry. I have yet to do a complete rinse with it. I was waiting on some products that I ordered to come in before I did.


----------



## lovestarr (Jun 6, 2012)

Have been applying my aloe leave in daily.  So far so good. DCing now with a mix of ayur powders and AVJ


----------



## Ltown (Jun 7, 2012)

Using the juice everyday!


----------



## princesskaha (Jun 7, 2012)

Ltown said:


> Today i'm doing chicoro prepoo mix of aloevera/wg, after all of the dc i'm fianl rinse with aloevera/herbal tea mix.


hi, what is this chicoro prepoo you mentioned?as in,what's the recipe please...thanks!


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jun 7, 2012)

Did a GHE with aloe Vera. And my hair my was SO moisturized! Thanks for the idea lindsaywhat


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 9, 2012)

Used AVG in my steamed DC (I always dry dc, I put the avg on my scalp then mix it with SAA and dampen my hair with it before layering on my other products) and I did an aloe juice rinse.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 9, 2012)

princesskaha said:


> hi, what is this chicoro prepoo you mentioned?as in,what's the recipe please...thanks!


princesskaha, 

I couldn't find the thread here but uts used on other forums

Chicoro's Moisture-Drenched Pre-Poo


Ingredients you will need:

In a bowl mix

• ½ cup of aloe vera juice or whole leaf aloe vera

• 1-2 tablespoons of your favorite oil (wheat germ, olive, safflower, walnut etc) 

In a separate Bowl melt

• Food grade coconut oil (1/4 cup)

• Sit the bottle or jar in hot water- do not put in microwave 



I use as prepoo.


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 9, 2012)

So I hope freezing the aloe juice is ok because the last batch I bought was taking up too much space in my fridge......I seperated it into a few batches and put them in the freezer.


----------



## Hairroots (Jun 9, 2012)

Spritzing on a daily for mosture before sealing with oil. Today i did a final rinse after my dcing. My hair is so soft and manageable at 13 weeks post relaxer.


----------



## Hairroots (Jun 12, 2012)

Spritz tonight with aloe vera juice and massage my scalp with JBCO.


----------



## lovestarr (Jun 12, 2012)

Did my aloe leave in spritz this morning and have been pretty consistent with it.


----------



## SimJam (Jun 12, 2012)

still using AVJ. In fact I use it now more than water when styling hair - keeps flyaways down especially when making my buns


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jun 12, 2012)

Just found out I have low porosity hair. Anybody else here using AV in their Reggie that hVe low porosity hair? And how are you using it?


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jun 12, 2012)

Double post...


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm pretty sure I have low porosity hair.  I use avg in my DC as well as do the avj rinse now.  
I don't "treat" my low porosity though....


----------



## Hairroots (Jun 13, 2012)

I spritz last night with aloe vera juice after a deep EO massage to cool my scalp.


----------



## Hairroots (Jun 16, 2012)

I did a aloe vera juice final rinse after washing out my deep conditioner.


----------



## lovestarr (Jun 17, 2012)

I just applied my aloe leave in mix to my hair and DCing on top of it.  I love my mix, my hair stays soft all day!


----------



## Hairroots (Jun 18, 2012)

Spritz my scalp with aloe vera juice after my EO massage.


----------



## abcd09 (Jun 18, 2012)

AVJ DC now. Did the chicoro prepoo for 4 hours before that lol. Feeling kind of lazy today.


----------



## Shay72 (Jun 18, 2012)

Did an avj rinse yesterday


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 19, 2012)

Avj rinse tonight....i had my dread tea in there too.  I think I'm going to research some teas to add to my aloe juice for extra umph


----------



## yynot (Jun 20, 2012)

Checking in...still spritzing every other day with ACJ, distilled water and Giovanni Direct leave In


----------



## Ltown (Jun 20, 2012)

Checking in spritz with avj last night.


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm lazy to go shopping...since when, I must be sick...since I have it, I'm going to put a cinnamon stick in with my aloe vera juice and see how that works for a bit


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 20, 2012)

Did an aloe rinse tonight with the tea's (added half a cinnamon stick to a small batch of aloe juice for my next few rinses).


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jun 20, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> Did an aloe rinse tonight with the tea's (added half a cinnamon stick to a small batch of aloe juice for my next few rinses).


 
Nix08
What does the added cinnamon do for your hair?


----------



## Hairroots (Jun 20, 2012)

Checking in. Spritz with AVJ to my new growth and added some leave-in conditoner before braiding my hair.


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 21, 2012)

KurlyNinja said:


> @Nix08
> What does the added cinnamon do for your hair?


KurlyNinja it stimulates the scalp to aide in growth and strengthening of the follicles (supposedly) it can also lighten your hair over time though and be irritating.  I will use it in this small batch until I can make it to the store to get some teas and peppermint oil.


----------



## lovestarr (Jun 24, 2012)

Shampooed with my shea moisture thickening shampoo that contains aloe juice and used my aloe leave in mix after my DC


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 24, 2012)

Did an aloe juice rinse today with a couple drops of peppermint oil (also did a tea rinse).


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm getting better at remembering...did my aloe rinse tonight (that still has some herbal tea bags and a piece of cinnamon stick in there) with a couple drops of peppermint oil added.


----------



## beautyintheyes (Jun 25, 2012)

I would love to join when I first started my Hhj i stumbled on it and using it from kimmaytube and on here and I put it in my leave in, cw and my sprits I love it so much it's a staple for me my regi is simple for now just m&s wash when I feel like it


----------



## lovestarr (Jun 26, 2012)

Used my leave in spritz last night...almost time for another batch!


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 26, 2012)

Did an aloe rinse with the last of the batch with the 'dread' tea and cinnamon stick.


----------



## Hairroots (Jun 27, 2012)

Moisturized with AVJ before sealing with castor oil.


----------



## SimJam (Jun 27, 2012)

still spritzing with avj.

also made a nice tea
marshmallow, burdock root and rose hips (mixed 50/50 with avj) and spritzed my hair with that before adding my terressentials wash ... was yummy


----------



## lovestarr (Jun 27, 2012)

Adde some avj to my DC and then will follow up with my aloe spritz


----------



## Hairroots (Jun 29, 2012)

Spritz with AVJ to moisture my ends my hair is still in need of alot of moisture after doing a hardcore protein treatment this pass weekend.


----------



## xomonaijax (Jun 29, 2012)

I need to be consistent.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jun 29, 2012)

Still spraying my Senegalese twist with AVJ along with my other concoctions.


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 30, 2012)

Did an aloe rinse today and also used avg in my scalp during my DC.


----------



## lovestarr (Jul 2, 2012)

Still have been using my aloe leave in spritz 4-5 week.  Added some avj to my dc yesterday and just applied my spritz after my cowash


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 2, 2012)

Did an aloe rinse today with a couple drops of peppermint oil


----------



## Hairroots (Jul 2, 2012)

Sprayed AVJ to my new growth for moisture before sealing.


----------



## ladysaraii (Jul 3, 2012)

For those that are spritzing with avj, are you just using that straight, or are you mixing it with anything?


----------



## lovestarr (Jul 3, 2012)

ladysaraii said:
			
		

> For those that are spritzing with avj, are you just using that straight, or are you mixing it with anything?



I have mine mixed with evoo and peppermint eo. I only use avj alone if I'm doing an aloe rinse


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 3, 2012)

Did a final rinse with aloe vera juice straight up


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 5, 2012)

Another Aloe rinse tonight.....now that I do a tea rinse mid cowash it's easier to remember to get both out of the fridge.  I'm on a grow mission ladies


----------



## Ltown (Jul 5, 2012)

I've been mia on vacation i will be back on spritz this weekend.


----------



## lovestarr (Jul 8, 2012)

Mixed some avj with my DC.  Time to make another spritz because the rest of this batch is starting to look a bit funky


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jul 9, 2012)

ladysaraii said:


> For those that are spritzing with avj, are you just using that straight, or are you mixing it with anything?



I mix mine with water, oils and a leave in condish. But it's a greater percentage of AVJ then anything else.


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 9, 2012)

Will aloe rinse tonight after my cowash


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm going to  in this challenge because I am trying to find ways to incorporate Aloe into incorporate aloe into my reggie! 

Awesome challenge!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jul 10, 2012)

I was looking all over the internets for KimyeTube's leave in conditioner and what do you know, I found it in a LHCF thread!! It includes AVJ, I plan to whip up a batch this week. 

I might use avocado oil in my mix instead of castor oil. 

1 oz Knot Today Leave-In (or 2 tablespoons of YOUR preferred leave-in) 
2 tablespoons of (Whole leaf version) Aloe Vera Juice with a pH 4.0 or 4.5 
2 teaspoons of Castor Oil (optional. I sometimes do without it) 
2 teaspoons of Jojoba Oil Mix well. 


> It’s enough for me to use on my entire head of hair. I have “bra strap length” hair and it is normal -not thick or thin. Sometimes there is mixture left over, usually not. When there are leftovers, I put it in the fridge for later use. I use the leftovers within 3 days



http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=16370959&posted=1#post16370959


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 10, 2012)

Did an aloe rinse and added some brewed catnip tea to it.


----------



## ladysaraii (Jul 10, 2012)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I was looking all over the internets for KimyeTube's leave in conditioner and what do you know, I found it in a LHCF thread!! It includes AVJ, I plan to whip up a batch this week.
> 
> I might use avocado oil in my mix instead of castor oil.
> 
> ...




Thanks for posting.  I was just thinking about this.  I might try it this week before doing my twists.


----------



## abcd09 (Jul 11, 2012)

Did a prepoo and DC with AVJ. Nice and moisturized


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jul 11, 2012)

These aloe vera rinses are giving my hair life! My hair feels stronger and looks shinier even when its not fully moisturized. Can't wait to see what my hair looks like straightened out after a whole summer of aloe rinses.


----------



## lovestarr (Jul 11, 2012)

Added some avj to my DC and will be using my aloe spritz as a leave in when I rinse out my DC


----------



## chelleyrock (Jul 11, 2012)

I totally forgot about this challenge   Sorry KurlyNinja 

I'm still using aloe vera daily as a spritz to spray down my hair for braidouts and twistouts.  The spritz consists of:

1 cup aloe vera gel/juice
1/2 cup water
2 Tbsp Kinky Curly Knot Today
2 tsp olive oil


----------



## ladysaraii (Jul 11, 2012)

KurlyNinja said:


> These aloe vera rinses are giving my hair life! My hair feels stronger and looks shinier even when its not fully moisturized. Can't wait to see what my hair looks like straightened out after a whole summer of aloe rinses.


 

It is really making my hair much softer and keeping it moisturized to where I don't have to do much of anything.

Now if I can just solve my frizzy twist problem, my life will be complete


----------



## Hairroots (Jul 11, 2012)

Spritz with aloe Vera juice before adding my leave in conditoner.


----------



## ravenhairedcharm (Jul 11, 2012)

KurlyNinja Alright after you talked about your aloe vera rinses in the other thread, I'm really curious. I used to use it as a spritz (that was about a year ago), and didn't really hate it or love it. I want to try using it as a rinse now. I also hear that it has some good hair growth properties.


----------



## Hairroots (Jul 16, 2012)

I added aloe vera juice in my leave in conditioner for more mositure.


----------



## Ltown (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm still using aloevera, either as spritz or its in some of my pomade like hv red tea.


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 16, 2012)

Did an aloe rinse (mixed with tea) last night.


----------



## Hairroots (Jul 16, 2012)

I added AVJ to my leave in conditioner. Added to my hair as a moisturizer.


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 16, 2012)

Did an aloe rinse tonight - straight up - I think I'll stick to this or figure out which tea that I've been putting in leaves a "film" behind.  (Think it's the marshamallow root powder - makes my hair feel so thick but I'm not about it).


----------



## Tiye (Jul 16, 2012)

Hairroots said:


> I added aloe vera juice in my leave in conditioner for more mositure.



I still have mine purchased in 2010 I think. I slacked off on using it after a while.

I used to add gelled aloe juice to my shampoos but I haven't done that in a while. This summer I'm using aloe shampoo and conditioner (Jason). I figured it was easier to buy the products pre-mixed. Next I think I'll order some aloe plants so I can have the fresh cut leaf whenever I want it. Who knew you could order plants on amazon?


----------



## fatimablush (Jul 21, 2012)

i haven't been feeling well and my texlaxed hair was tangled and neglected.


i spritzed my hair with my concotion and the tangled hair was untangled within minutes.


----------



## Hairroots (Jul 22, 2012)

Checking in: I added aloe vera juice to my leave in conditioner.


----------



## Hairroots (Jul 27, 2012)

Spritz my roots with aloe Vera juice for moisture last night.


----------



## Hairroots (Jul 27, 2012)

@tiya. Have you ordered your Aloe Vera plant yet?


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 30, 2012)

Aloe rinsed (with tea mixed in)


----------



## Xaragua (Jul 30, 2012)

KurlyNinja do you mix your aloe vera juice with water or do you use straight aloe vera juice to your hair?


----------



## divachyk (Jul 31, 2012)

Not a part of this challenge but just want to add -- normally I use avj without much success. My scalp is feeling a little tender/sensitive (not sure why) so last night I spritz ng only with avj and o/n baggy. Ng felt moisturized this morning. I spritzed ng again before leaving for work just to see if the baggy made the difference in the moisturizing benefits of avj. 



lindsaywhat said:


> Checking in, GHE'd overnight with Ake vera juice, Hair came out soft and moisturized


 
lindsaywhat, avj only or did you also apply oil?



Hairroots said:


> Spritzing on a daily for mosture before sealing with oil. Today i did a final rinse after my dcing. My hair is so soft and manageable at 13 weeks post relaxer.


 
Do you ever spritz your whole head or ng only Hairroots. Also, how are you doing the final rinse...do you rinse DC out first then apply avj? do you rinse avj out also?


----------



## Hairroots (Jul 31, 2012)

divachyk. Good morning. I spritz only my new growth on a daily with AVJ. When I do my final rinse from DCing I rinse my conditioner out first before rinising with AVJ and I leave that final rinse in before adding my leave ins. Girl, I got my steamer. It's the professional stand  up with rollers. I can't wait until this weekend to get my steam on. Lol!


----------



## Hairroots (Jul 31, 2012)

Checking in. Spritz my new growth last night.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 31, 2012)

Hairroots said:


> @divachyk. Good morning. I spritz only my new growth on a daily with AVJ. When I do my final rinse from DCing I rinse my conditioner out first before rinising with AVJ and I leave that final rinse in before adding my leave ins. Girl, I got my steamer. It's the professional stand up with rollers. I can't wait until this weekend to get my steam on. Lol!


 
Congrats  Hairroots!


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 31, 2012)

Did an aloe rinse (with some water and acv)


----------



## jessicarabbit (Aug 1, 2012)

divachyk I spritz my whole head


----------



## shortt29 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hairroots said:
			
		

> divachyk. Good morning. I spritz only my new growth on a daily with AVJ. When I do my final rinse from DCing I rinse my conditioner out first before rinising with AVJ and I leave that final rinse in before adding my leave ins. Girl, I got my steamer. It's the professional stand  up with rollers. I can't wait until this weekend to get my steam on. Lol!



I want a steamer too!!!!


----------



## Hairroots (Aug 6, 2012)

Spritz my new growth with AVJ before my braidout.


----------



## ladysaraii (Aug 6, 2012)

Washed hair and rinsed with my AVJ.

I'm noticing how soft my hair is remaining and I really don't have to moisturize through the week.


----------



## Hairroots (Aug 8, 2012)

Spritz my new growth with AVJ.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 8, 2012)

Did a final rinse today after my cowash with Aloe vera juice (some tea and a splash of acv)


----------



## TrueSugar (Aug 10, 2012)

prepooing with Ms. Chicoro's Pre-Poo Method.


----------



## Hairroots (Aug 13, 2012)

Spritz my new growth with AVJ before adding my castor oil for a scalp massage.


----------



## ladysaraii (Aug 14, 2012)

Call me crazy, but I think that I'm starting to see the edges on my left side start to fill in.  There has been a tragic little spot ever since I had braids a few years ago tha has never come in right.

It's probably too soon to tell, it might just be the way my hair was laying that day, but I'll keep my eye on it!


----------



## Hairroots (Aug 15, 2012)

Spritz my new growth with AVJ before doing a essential oil massage.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 15, 2012)

Did a final aloe rinse (with tea and acv).


----------



## shortt29 (Aug 15, 2012)

Did an avj and acv final rinse after cowash yesterday


----------



## TrueSugar (Aug 16, 2012)

prepooing with Ms. Chicoro's Pre-Poo Method again.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 16, 2012)

Final rinse of straight aloe vera juice.


----------



## Hairroots (Aug 19, 2012)

Checking in: Mixed AVJ with my leave conditoner before appling to my new growth.


----------



## virtuenow (Aug 19, 2012)

Adding aloe vera juice and coconut oil before I go swimming today . I can't wait to try avj with wheat germ oil.  Is there anyone doing this?


----------



## naturalagain2 (Aug 23, 2012)

I after washing my hair last night I sprayed my hair with AVJ. My hair got softer and looked like a fluffy cloud! This is my first time using it on my hair (the past times I used it I had in Senegalese twist and sprayed my AVJ). My hair feel so soft and fluffy today!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 23, 2012)

Ladies I've been taking Aloe Vera supplements since July 1st (along with a host of others including garlic, MSM, fish oil, castor oil, zinc, etc)... So I'm super excited to see how the juice reacts with my hair!  From everyone else's responses, I'm confident that my hair will be so moisturized!


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 23, 2012)

Will do a final rinse of aloe vera juice and tea.


----------



## xomonaijax (Aug 26, 2012)

I have slacked off big time. I need more AVJ then I can start rinsing again.


----------



## shortt29 (Aug 31, 2012)

Followed up my cowash with avj acv rinse


----------



## Hairroots (Sep 1, 2012)

Checking in: Just finished DCing. Added my leave in's and now spritz my hair with AVJ before doing my braidout.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 1, 2012)

Did an aloe, tea and acv final rinse


----------



## Ltown (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi ladies!  I've been mia still doing spritiz with aloevera, and infusion 23.


----------



## Hairroots (Sep 9, 2012)

Just added AVJ to my leave in conditioner. Good moisture!


----------



## faithVA (Sep 9, 2012)

I am going to give Aloe Vera a try to see what it does for me.

*What type of Aloe Vera are you using?*
I am using both the juice and the gel since I have both. I think I have Lily of the Desert AVG and Walmart AVJ.

*How are you using Aloe Vera in your reggie?
*Right not I am adding it to my leave-in to see if it will add/extend moisture.

*How often do you plan on using aloe vera?*
Daily or every other day in my leave-in.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 9, 2012)

Today I am adding 2 TBSP of AVJ to 2 TBSP of Giovanni Direct and will be warming it up before applying it. 

I tried 2 TBSP of AVG to 2 TBSP of Giovanni Direct and it worked better than the Giovanni by itself. Now I want to compare the juice vs. the gel to see if there is a difference.


----------



## BraunSugar (Sep 9, 2012)

I've gone back to using aloe vera juice as a spritz for my hair instead of using just water. Aloe vera gel is the base ingredient for my leave-in that I've been using since May.


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 9, 2012)

Afternoon ladies quick question I have an aloe plant growing in NY front yard does anyone no what would be the best way to use it? Tia


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 9, 2012)

OK so I googled it and what I ended up doing was snatching off a couple leaves cut them up and squeezed the aloe from the plant into my spray bottle mix.


----------



## BraunSugar (Sep 9, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> OK so I googled it and what I ended up doing was snatching off a couple leaves cut them up and squeezed the aloe from the plant into my spray bottle mix.



Hmm... this is funny because the grocery store I go to sells aloe leaves but I was never sure what to do with them. When I go back I may buy some.


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 9, 2012)

BraunSugar said:


> Hmm... this is funny because the grocery store I go to sells aloe leaves but I was never sure what to do with them. When I go back I may buy some.



I also have a few chopped up leaves soaking in water to make avj


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 9, 2012)

What type of Aloe Vera are you using?

- Gel, Juice and Supplements

How are you using Aloe Vera in your reggie?

- I use the gel as a prepoo and the juice in a variation of things.  But one of my favorite is a  creation for air drying: AVJ, SAA, Spring Water and Almond or Avocado Oil.  

How often do you plan on using aloe vera?

-Everyday Internally 1x (Supplements)
-Twice Weekly Topically:  Once to prepoo and after DC spray for my poo and once to spray on my hair after co-wash DC (no prepoo for co-wash).

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Sep 9, 2012)

I mixed the Giovanni Direct with 2 TBSP AVJ and heated it up. It went on very nicely and I was able to detangle and twist up my hair. I will know how well it works tomorrow when I take out my twists.


----------



## Hairroots (Sep 17, 2012)

Spritz my hair with AVJ before adding my leave in conditoner.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 18, 2012)

Still doing a final rinse with aloe vera juice and tea


----------



## shortt29 (Sep 18, 2012)

Did a final rinse of AVJ/ACV


----------



## ladysaraii (Sep 18, 2012)

shortt29 said:


> Did a final rinse of AVJ/ACV




How did this work?  I was thinking of trying it


I did my rinse of AVJ and water.  I notice that it makes a big difference when I use distilled as opposed to filtered.  My hair feels much softer


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 23, 2012)

Did an AVG prepoo last night and sat under my heating cap with Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk for about 30 minutes... 

I found an old bond remover bottle with a thin tip applicator. Put some AVG into it (4 oz) and applied it to my hair relaxer style.  Initially my new growth became very stiff and sticky.... BUT THEN I added some Vanilla Silk and sat under a heated cap and my hair has never felt so soft.  Trust me when I say my intention was not to do a dry DC, but my newfound intuition led me that way  

Then I co-washed with Silk Dreams Whip My Hair, applied my Baba De Caracol leave-in and couldn't keep my hands out of my hair.  I stopped after some time.  But detangling was a breeze.

Long story short... This is a protein that I plan to use in maintaining my m/p balance.  I prefer my conditioners to be moisturizing, but I will maintain the needed m/p balance by incorporating moisturizing proteins that are natural and beneficial on multiple levels.  AVG not only conditioned my new growth, but it also cleansed my scalp and aided my conditioner (which also had a little protein in it).  

Love, love, love AVG!  

FYI... I used about 1 oz. in my prepoo.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## claud-uk (Sep 24, 2012)

youwillrise said:


> i will be joining.  : )
> 
> i did something a little interesting last week for my wash day.
> 
> ...





Nix08 said:


> princesskaha The OP started another thread which prompted this one that got me hook line and sinker  I keep my aloe juice in the fridge so before I go and do my hair I pour out about 4 ounces of the juice and once I'm done washing/cowashing my hair I squeeze out the excess water then pour the aloe juice over my head.  I then massage it in, squeeze out the excess, towel dry and carry on with my leave in.....it's amazing, you really have to try it  I believe OP noted how it leaves your hair moisturized longer which I will agree completely that it does.  I've used aloe for it's other great properties but didn't think to try rinsing....again many thanks to OP




Not in this challenge but thanks youwillrise and Nix08 - I will be trying both of these methods tomorrow (DC and pre-leave-in) and if they work for me, using again this weekend - they sound


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 24, 2012)

Can't wait to hear you you find it claud-uk


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 26, 2012)

Did an aloe and tea final (leave in) rinse last night


----------



## claud-uk (Sep 26, 2012)

Alrighty, so I started off with Chicoro's pre-poo recipe.  I used Wheatgerm Oil as my oil of choice, and sealed with coconut oil as the recipe says.  I bagged and left this on for about 3 hours.  When I went to rinse before co-washing, I have to say my hair felt REALLY moisturized.  Not particularly soft as it does with my usual pre-poo but very moisturized indeed.

I then co-washed, and did a protein treatment.  **In the future this is where I will use Chicoro's recipe, as it will be most beneficial to my hair at this step than as a pre-poo**.

Next the pre-DC AV as posted by youwillrise.  I put AVG onto the two left hand sections of my hair only, so I could compare them to the right side which I didn't put any on.  Mixed my DC, wrapped in saran, heat for 1 hour then rinse. On rinsing the LHS was a LOT LOT easier to run my fingers through  Even though I usually have no problem combing/detangling, this method has taken that to a whole new level! The hair on this side also felt not as thick or soft as my RHS, so I suppose this is the trade-off.

Finally I added the pre-leave-in AVG as per Nix08.  Added leave-in on top and sealed with a tiny dab of coconut oil.  My hair was SQUIDGING creamy moisture while I was doing my braids, and I only used about a quarter of my usual leave-in and a quarter of my sealing oil!

This morning there was a huge difference in the two sides of my hair - the side that had AVG as a pre-leave-in is soooo soft and smooth, it feels lovely and velvety.  The side that had no AV before the pre-leave-in is a bit stiffer, the ends are wispy-feeling and not so easy to bend, and the hair is already drying out from last nights' wash process.

*I'm sold!!!* I''ll be adjusting my regi slightly in future and using chicoro's AVG recipe before DC'ing, but will be leaving it on for at least an hour before adding DC straight on top.

I'll also be applying AVG before layering with my leave-in and sealing.

*Thanks ladies*, look forward to discovering more ways to use AVG in the future!


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm excited for you claud-uk  Now all you need to do is come on over to the Tea challenge and try out some teas oke: and you're set till you get to WL


----------



## BraunSugar (Sep 26, 2012)

After my wash, I will be using aloe vera juice in my coconut spritzer: 



> *Coconut Spritzer*
> 
> 1/4 cup coconut milk
> 1/8 cup aloe vera juice
> ...


I'll leave that on for 30 min to an hour, then style. My leave-in has aloe vera gel in it, and I use aloe vera juice as a spray moisturizer on a regular basis. I plan to buy a gallon of aloe vera gel soon.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm not part of this challenge but I've been observing from the sidelines for some time and decided to give it try 3 months back. I prepoo with AVJ, spritz every other day with 50/50 mix of AVJ and spring water and use AVG as a styler on top of a butter or pomade and it has really improved the condition of my hair. My hair stays moisturized longer and the luster is amazing.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 28, 2012)

Still taking my daily AV supplements.  Will do an AVG prepoo in the morning before my co-wash.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ladysaraii (Sep 28, 2012)

I started adding AVJ to my distilled water spray, so we'll see how that goes.

Also, I'm trying to get more consistent about drinking it every day


----------



## claud-uk (Sep 28, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> I'm excited for you claud-uk  Now all you need to do is come on over to the Tea challenge and try out some teas oke: and you're set till you get to *WL*



Stop playin' Nix08 - WL   But I admit I did pay more interest than usual in the tea aisle in the supermarket... but I keep forgetting to make a list from my Tea Rinse Challenge lurking  I've been eyeing that thread for a while now and was waiting till the next one starts so thanks for the welcome!

***

I've been M&S'ing with AVG every day.  A layer of AVG, then CON Argan Oil Moisturizer then sealing = soft hair

***

*Has anybody tried using AVG before or while flatironing?  I'm wondering if the definition it gives to curls might cross over to straight hair in some way? Like extra-defined-straightness or something.  Or is a total no-no?  TIA.*


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 28, 2012)

@claud-uk I like to keep my hair as clean as possible when I flat iron but then I RARELY flat iron anymore.

As for teas, let me help
*Hibiscus
*Marshmallow root
*Rosemary
*Fenugreek
*Burdock
Thyme
Fennel
*Green
Catnip
*Nettle
Saw Palmetto
Lavendar
*Horsetail
Rosehip
Roobois
*Slippery Elm
Malva
*Moringa
The * is the one's I'd recommend more highly but I use all of them

Oh and just join the challenge .. no need to wait till the next one starts


----------



## claud-uk (Sep 28, 2012)

*Thank you very much* Nix08 - I can scribble those down easily now.  I'm meeting some London ladies next week so I will pick up what I can then and also pop into Wholefoods if I get the chance - I'm so excited!!!  I think I'll post a new thread to ask if anybody's used AVG with a flatiron before - my fingers are crossed that I won't have to be the first guineapig lol!


----------



## claud-uk (Oct 2, 2012)

DC'd with AVG two nights ago, M&S with AVG today.

*Ladies, can I ask a question?*  When you use AVG/AVJ straight, does it make your hair hard?  TIA!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 2, 2012)

claud-uk said:
			
		

> DC'd with AVG two nights ago, M&S with AVG today.
> 
> Ladies, can I ask a question?  When you use AVG/AVJ straight, does it make your hair hard?  TIA!



It does at first.  I use it on my roots during a prepoo, but I don't use it exclusively.  It is one of my protein elements so I always make sure to compliment it with a moisture product as well.  I AVG prepoo and dry DC with heat at the same time.  The heat, I believe, softens the AVG and aids its penetration.  My hair is its softest when I do an AVG prepoo before a wash or co-wash.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## naturalagain2 (Oct 3, 2012)

I gotta remember to spray my hair with AVJ before blow drying tonight. I had the most moisturized blowout (with mad body) when I did this the last time before using my aveda on top.


----------



## BraunSugar (Oct 3, 2012)

claud-uk said:


> DC'd with AVG two nights ago, M&S with AVG today.
> 
> *Ladies, can I ask a question?*  When you use AVG/AVJ straight, does it make your hair hard?  TIA!



I've never had hard hair from it. I usually seal over the avg or avj with an oil so it always feels soft to me.


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 6, 2012)

I make my own avj and use avg straight from the plant I love it I also use it on my baby's hair it makes our hair so soft


----------



## KurlyNinja (Oct 6, 2012)

Haven't popped in here in a while and I'm the one who started this thread.  I'm still loving Aloe Vera Rinses. It makes my scalp feel wonderful!!! I'm not planning on stopping this anytime soon either.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 6, 2012)

Faithfully doing a final rinse of avj (with equal parts tea).


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 6, 2012)

http://www.howtomakeyourhairgrowfast.net/how-does-aloe-vera-help-hair-growth.html
Just something I found: )


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 10, 2012)

Did my AVG prepoo tonight.... Still also taking my daily AV supplement.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Oct 24, 2012)

AVG prepoo tonight!  My hair absolutely needed this.  I did a DC on Monday with AE Garlic Mask, which my hair recently hates, and it was a little rough (especially my new growth).  The AVG remedied that sooooooo well . :happy:

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 27, 2012)

Still aloe rinsing practically every day with my daily cowash.  Also used avg in my scalp during my steamed delightfully delicious DC.


----------



## GWtheVoice (Nov 7, 2012)

Hey, is this an ongoing challenge? I'd love to join in.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 7, 2012)

GWtheVoice said:
			
		

> Hey, is this an ongoing challenge? I'd love to join in.



Me too!!! Because I've been posting like it is and KurlyNinja hasn't updated the Challengers list.


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 7, 2012)

Aloe rinsing daily still!  

I consider you guys joined


----------



## KurlyNinja (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks for the mention! Sorry about that guys. Aloe Vera rinses have been so incorporated into my routine that I rarely think of it as "challenging" anymore. Updated the list right now!


----------



## morehairplease (Nov 7, 2012)

I would like to join this challenge. My answers are below:

What type of Aloe Vera are you using? Lily of the dessert aloe vera gel

How are you using Aloe Vera in your reggie? added to my leave in & dc

How often do you plan on using aloe vera? daily


----------



## GWtheVoice (Nov 9, 2012)

What type of Aloe Vera are you using? I think I bought the wrong one. I just picked up an Aloe Vera something in the supermarket erplexed so I'll be reading through your posts and checking for something I can purchase online probably.

How are you using Aloe Vera in your reggie? I'm going to mix it with water and use it to give moisture to my hair in the morning and evening. It will be the liquid for my L.O.C.

How often do you plan on using aloe vera? Probably every 2-3 days. I'll do this to start and adjust based on how my hair likes it. I'll try using aloe vera in different ways and see what I like. So far I've read there are great benefits in it for hair.


----------



## ScorpioBeauty09 (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi Ladies! I'm thinking of using AVJ as a pre-poo with peppermint, lavender and rosemary oils to relieve my itchy and flaky scalp on my next wash day but I'm looking for suggestions on how to use it. Can I just apply it to my scalp directly or should I dilute it with water? Also how long should I leave it on? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 24, 2012)

Still using avj daily after each wash and loving it.


----------



## Ltown (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm still using aloe vera just make it a routine part of my regimen. I'm going to make tea with aloevera, and herbs.


----------



## ladysaraii (Nov 24, 2012)

ScorpioBeauty09 said:


> Hi Ladies! I'm thinking of using AVJ as a pre-poo with peppermint, lavender and rosemary oils to relieve my itchy and flaky scalp on my next wash day but I'm looking for suggestions on how to use it. Can I just apply it to my scalp directly or should I dilute it with water? Also how long should I leave it on? Thanks in advance.



ScorpioBeauty09

I do this, but as a final rinse.  I mix AVJ with distilled water and add a few drops of EOs to it.

Seems to work pretty well


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 25, 2012)

Daily aloe and tea as my final rinse that I leave in.  I haven't been using avg as often lately.


----------



## Atdow71 (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm not in ths challenge, but I used AVG mixed w/castor/grapseed/sunflower oil for my twists last Saturday & my hair is still soft.  Ill be incorporating this into my reggie.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Dec 6, 2012)

Good work ladies! 
I have been using Aloe Vera & coconut oil for at least 5 years. 
The proof is in the hair. 

=) good luck!


----------



## GWtheVoice (Dec 19, 2012)

I've been using Lily of the Earth AVJ and I love how soft and moisturized my hair feels. Most recently I tried mixing AVJ and water and spritzing it on my hair before my prepoo. My hair detangled very nicely. I've also been using a AVJ/water mix to spritz my hair to refresh it, and I spritzed it on my hair while doing twists.


----------



## havilland (Nov 17, 2013)

bump....

anyone still doing this or is there an updated thread i missed?


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Nov 17, 2013)

I  Aloe Vera  

I just bought:   
•Organic Lavender & Aloe Vera Soap   

I use on my edges:  
•Fruit of the Earth Aloe Vera Gel     

I use of my hair, face toner, skin, diet:  
•Organic Aloe Vera Gel/Juice


----------



## CodeRed (Sep 8, 2014)

Bump....

I know this is from almost two years ago but is anyone still doing it? I just recently put aloe vera juice on my hair (just poured it over my head and covered it since I had some scalp problems from a recent relaxer) and it is helping my scalp so much.... It made my hair soft too, where it used to make my hair hard when I sprayed it (relaxed and natural) and it was the main ingredient in natural hair products... I think I'm going to buy the gelly so it's less messy and see what that does.


----------



## jbwphoto1 (Sep 9, 2014)

CodeRed said:


> Bump....
> 
> I know this is from almost two years ago but is anyone still doing it? I just recently put aloe vera juice on my hair (just poured it over my head and covered it since I had some scalp problems from a recent relaxer) and it is helping my scalp so much.... It made my hair soft too, where it used to make my hair hard when I sprayed it (relaxed and natural) and it was the main ingredient in natural hair products... I think I'm going to buy the gelly so it's less messy and see what that does.


 
@CodeRed, I was just looking up AVJ since I bought it last Black Friday, but haven't used it much.  I think I'm going to add distilled water to the AVJ/glycerin/EO mix I have as it was a little sticky on my hand when I made it up last week.  

Glad it's working for you this time.  Definitely makes me want to continue trying to work with it.


----------

